# How do you feel about your code



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Borgi said:


> How do you feel about your code.


Which article?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I think its dated full of profit driven additions while becoming a design manual catering to unqualified personnel.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think the NEC is going completely overboard. I believe most of the newer rules are profit driven, not safety driven.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Borgi said:


> How do you feel about your code.


I appluade your ability to cut to the chase Borgi :thumbsup:

How do i feel about the codes i've dedicated a career to?

My vote was _'tolerant'_ , because the devil's in the details

Yanno, most of us roll with the changes, some of us dig , ask, investigate . I consider myself a student of the code to this day in said regard, and rightly so as there's enough cross trained EE's out there_ that'll hand me my azz ._

But who is it all for ? What is it all worth if the consumer it serves is isolated and alienated by self serving bureaucracies or manufacturers who in the _sheeps guise of profit_ preach safety? 

What good does 5% compliance do in an electrical arena 95%_ off it's leash_, and let to HD their way around it all?

How does legislating maintenance men who don't know an _outlet from a  omlet_ , let alone a code reference quantify any code making panel's existence?

Nobody collects stats on who watches the watchers, do they?:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

meadow said:


> I think its dated full of profit driven additions while becoming a design manual catering to unqualified personnel.



Great summation. It seems to me like the nec is trying to take the technical edge away from qualified people by making electrical installations idiot proof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Borgi said:


> How do you feel about your code.


Overall it's acceptable. It won't be perfect but, it's the rules we need too follow in a civilized society.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Society is civilized now?:blink:

Man , you guys don't tell me nuthin!....

~CS~


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate the _idiot proofing_ the CEC tends to push upon us, as if the professionals of this trade were completely incapable of making a simple decision and/or installing a safe electrical system without some of the heavy handed rules we're all forced to live with.

It has become more of a design manual for the engineers than it is a safety guideline anymore.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Great summation. It seems to me like the nec is trying to take the technical edge away from qualified people by making electrical installations idiot proof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The CMPs are comprised of marionettes with very long strings.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe they need Ron White>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8suVjclu8Zo

~CS~


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Maybe they need Ron White>
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8suVjclu8Zo
> 
> ~CS~


Ron is my favourite comedian. Watch his latest act/show, it's hilarious.

He got into a wee bit of trouble over the above posted video. He ended up going on a school tour to make nice. :laughing:

I digress.

Borgi


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

meadow said:


> I think its dated full of profit driven additions while becoming a design manual catering to unqualified personnel.


Excellent way to sum up something that I would have had to type 3 paragraphs to explain :thumbup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

above all else, i hate AFCI and cant use anything smaller than 12(local)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Overall it's acceptable. It won't be perfect but, it's the rules we need too follow in a civilized society.


I respect those like Meadow and Hackwork that question the rules in the NEC. We shouldn't be like sheeple just blindly following what the NEC tells us to do.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I respect those like Meadow and Hackwork that question the rules in the NEC. We shouldn't be like sheeple just blindly following what the NEC tells us to do.


Cool story bro.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Cool story bro.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Much like our political system(s) operate via the_ illusion _of choice , it's $$$ that talks, subsequently paving the road to systemic failure with self enlightened interests _funded_ to do so.

Inasmuch as i'm sure some level of parliamentary order incorporating robert's rules apply, the _'no $$$ voices' _ stand a snowballs chance in h*ll in such an arena.

It's a shame one could not attach a filibuster to an ROP , it'd probably be the only way the code makers would hear the entirety on it , much like our political leaders 

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ask me what I _think _of the code. Asking me how I feel sounds too much like therapy  .


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

On the other hand, look at all the work that is done by so-called electricians that is not even close to being NEC compliant, much less safe. 


I find that most of the guys bellyaching about inspectors don't have a clue. Good electricians do good work and don't get written up.

But then there is the dumb inspector, plenty of those around. When they write up stuff that is properly done, thar's the rub.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Keep in mind that the NEC is the _bare minimum _for what is required in most instances. Anyone who is a professional in this field obviously goes above and beyond the bare minimum of what is required in most instances. The NEC has become more of a manufacturers tool to mandate purchase of what they manufacture. Clam-shell bubble covers anyone?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are plenty of old code rules that are equally full of baloney. For instance- 4'' square x 1-1/2'' deep boxes are listed in the NEC for 21 cubic inches instead of 4x4x1.5. A 2-3/4'' sn-21 single gang nail on box rates 21 cubic inch fill, but a two gang nail on box by the same manufacturer of equal depth, but twice as wide only rates 32 cu inches instead of 42. WTF?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> There are plenty of old code rules that are equally full of baloney. For instance- 4'' square x 1-1/2'' deep boxes are listed in the NEC for 21 cubic inches instead of 4x4x1.5. A 2-3/4'' sn-21 single gang nail on box rates 21 cubic inch fill, but a two gang nail on box by the same manufacturer of equal depth, but twice as wide only rates 32 cu inches instead of 42. WTF?


Its a conspiracy by the new world order.

Either that or the new math.
:laughing:


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I love the code. Our respect for the code is what separates our wiring from that of third world countries. Imagine having disconnects at different locations with crazy voltage drops/improperly spliced wires. 

However, a few of the modern rules seem to be nonsense. A lot of it seem to be ploys for more money. AFCI mandatory in residencies? That's just nonsense. What we have so far is fine. TR receptacles I agree with in certain locations, but AFCI is overkill and unnecessary.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have probably put about 100 community bonding gizmo's since they became a code requirement. The tv cable and phone company installers have used them to bond maybe two times so far, they go for the nearest water spigot and go right past that 15 dollar lug.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I have probably put about 100 community bonding gizmo's since they became a code requirement. The tv cable and phone company installers have used them to bond maybe two times so far, they go for the nearest water spigot and go right past that 15 dollar lug.


$15 from Home Depot, but $8 from the supply house. 

I use that device as one of the many things that I show the customer are involved with the service change in order to justify my higher price. I attach it to the GEC going out to the ground rods so it doesn't require any extra wiring and it only takes a minute to install.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> $15 from Home Depot, but $8 from the supply house.
> 
> I use that device as one of the many things that I show the customer are involved with the service change in order to justify my higher price. I attach it to the GEC going out to the ground rods so it doesn't require any extra wiring and it only takes a minute to install.


It only takes me a minute to install it also. My point is that the intended targets of it, don't use it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> It only takes me a minute to install it also. My point is that the intended targets of it, don't use it.


Oh I agree with you. I'm just saying that I use it for my own benefit. Same as bonding the hot water heater pipes, it's such an important part of the upgrade


----------

